# Solved: can't see photos on shutterfly?



## joehcet (Dec 25, 2007)

My daughter's soccer team has a website on shutterfly. I am a member and can see the photos on my main computer running xp home but can't see photos on my laptop running vista 64?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What browser are you using?


----------



## joehcet (Dec 25, 2007)

Firefox on both computers


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Does nothing appear at all? Or do you see a red x?


----------



## joehcet (Dec 25, 2007)

Girls who have their photos on the roster sheet have a small square, those without have a large square.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you tried clearing the browser cache?

When you open Firefox, go to Options > Content
Is "Load images automatically" checked?
Is Java enabled?

I believe Shutterfly also requires Adobe Flash Player.


----------



## joehcet (Dec 25, 2007)

Just cleared the cache and images are automatically loaded and java is enabled. I have Adobe flash player. Still same scenario.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Go back into Firefox Options > Content

Next to Load images automatically, there should be an Exceptions button

Click on Exceptions

Under the Address of website column, please make sure that im1.shutterfly.com is not there (or is set to Allow).


----------



## joehcet (Dec 25, 2007)

That was it you got it! Thanks so much for your help. Congrats on your upcoming wedding and best of luck.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome and thank you!


----------

